# Bushnell scope



## Wesley Allen (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought a rifle today that had a Bushnell Sportview 4x12x40 scope with it. I was wondering if anyone knew much about the scope or if anybody had one and liked it or disliked it. Are they low,mid or high inn for the  Bushnell brand. Give me some of your experiences or opinions.


----------



## Wesley Allen (Nov 23, 2005)

*Scope*

Sorry Mods. I put this in the wrong forum. Meant to put it in the Gear forum. If one of you guys can change it I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 23, 2005)

NP, Wesley.  It's been moved.

I've used Bushnells in the past and for the most part, they are decent scopes.  I've dropped many a deer using one.

The one I had was just a 3x9x40 and it served it's purpose during good daylight hours, but dusk and dawn it lacked brightness.  That, and it fogged up with me from time to time.

If you can afford another scope, I would step it up some.  From there, there are all sorts of choices.  I prefer Leupold, but some are Nikon lovers, others love Bausch and Lomb, and so on...

Try them all out and see which you like best.


----------



## Wesley Allen (Nov 23, 2005)

*Scope*

Delton, thanks for moving my post. I myself like Leupold but this seemed like a nice scope. It says its fog proof but I just not sure if I'll leave it on the gun. Just wanting some feed back. Also, I forgot to mention that it's on a 30-06 and was wondering if it will hold up to the recoil.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine was on a Winchester Mod. 70... 30-06.  It held up fine...


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 23, 2005)

Wesley,    I'll probably get a lot of arguement about this but what the heck.

The name brands had and deserved their reputation for quality. They still do. However, mfc techniques and costs have moved into the 21st century, even if some folks haven't.  Just because a scope is inexpensive doesn't mean it's no good.  Lens coatings used to be rare and expensive, not anymore. Machining parts was labor intensive and difficult, now CNC robots do it. 

So don't be to quick to spend more money or blow that scope off. Try it out.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Nov 24, 2005)

*Bushnell Sportview Scopes....*



			
				Wesley Allen said:
			
		

> I bought a rifle today that had a Bushnell Sportview 4x12x40 scope with it. I was wondering if anyone knew much about the scope or if anybody had one and liked it or disliked it. Are they low,mid or high inn for the  Bushnell brand. Give me some of your experiences or opinions.



The Bushnell Sportview series scopes are the "low-end" of the Bushnell scope line. They are fine for "low recoil" guns that WILL NOT be handled roughly or banged around a lot. I had one on a slug-gun for about 3 years before the reticle cross-hairs went south due to the high recoil of a slug-gun.  

The Bushnell Trophy line is "mid-line" in their scope line and will hold up much better than the Sportview line. But if you want one of the best scopes on the market for the price, then go to the Bushnell Elite 3200 and 4200 series scopes. These are the old Bausch and Lomb Elite series scopes that are now sold under the Bushnell logo. They are comparable to the Leupold Vari-X3 and Nikon Monarch series scopes but a few hundred dollars cheaper. Do a search on this board for "Bushnell Elite" and read the reviews given. There was a discussion on them on this forum just a couple weeks ago.

        ​


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 24, 2005)

Got one on my Ruger Carbine right now....
Took it in on trade, and put it on my little 44mag....

Seems to work OK...Dont know how it will hold up long
term on 44mag...But I only use it for hunting, so, I only
shoot it 6-8 times a year....
Will probably replace it with a better scope later....Traded
the Leupold I had on the gun, so it will probably end up 
on 22 rifle, as it is a little big for the carbine...It is clear,
and seems to be bright enough to hunt with...


----------

